# Rosie has arrived !



## Tieleader (Sep 14, 2020)

Resto guy finished up on Rosie the Rocketer and we got her yesterday. This is the original not a copy. I'll do a walkie when she's all together.
For those unfamiliar to her story here's a short link.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 14, 2020)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 14, 2020)

part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 14, 2020)

I hope the story of “Rosie’s” post war history and restoration might be forthcoming.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2020)

Great stuff!


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 15, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> I hope the story of “Rosie’s” post war history and restoration might be forthcoming.


I do know she spent most of post war years in an Austrian air museum, yellow paint no less. The restoration was done by the top Cub restoration expert.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2020)

Excellent! Loving the detailed images, Tieleader.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2020)

Original WW2 Type-1 USMC IWO JIMA Photo LADY SATAN Nose Art STINSON L-5 Sentinel | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

